# My First Ever Turning



## Cody Killgore (Sep 4, 2013)

Well with my grandfather owning a lathe I figured it was inevitable I would turn something with all the wood I use for my knife handles. Here's my first attempt. A pen made out of stabilized spalted big leaf maple burl. Just wanted to share. That was a LOT of fun. Looking forward to turning other things!!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks good to me. Pretty wood and nice work.


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 4, 2013)

Great looking pen.... Love the wood.... Fit and finish look great


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 4, 2013)

Holy crap that's your first ? 
Great job and great choice of wood.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Sep 4, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Holy crap that's your first ?
> Great job and great choice of wood.



Yep  Of course, my father was standing over me telling me what to do.

Thanks guys! I really appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Sprung (Sep 4, 2013)

Very nice looking pen! Just from the pictures, I'd have never guessed that this one was your first. Excellent work!


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice job! I really like that spalted big leaf maple...it looks great!


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 4, 2013)

For your first you did an excellent job on a great looking piece of timber.
Well done.
What is your finishing process?

Les


----------



## Cody Killgore (Sep 4, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> For your first you did an excellent job on a great looking piece of timber.
> Well done.
> What is your finishing process?
> 
> Les



Thanks again everyone!

For the finish, I sanded from 150 up to 600 with regular sandpaper then went to the micro mesh pads from 1000ish up to 12,000. I then buffed with tripoli and white diamond and put some wax on it.


----------



## santaeric (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh you're in trouble now, you've been bitten by the woodturner's bug.....

good job BTW....lol

eric


----------



## ButchC (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice looking first pen. There will be more. Plan on making them for just about everyone on your gift list.


----------



## jlnel (Sep 5, 2013)

Pretty wood! Came out nice


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 6, 2013)

Outstanding! I just started dabbling in pen turning myself, my first couple were total failures Mostly cause I assembled them wrong. Your fortunate to have a skilled pen turner to guide you, it will really speed up the learning curve. That is a beautiful pen, what is the kit?


----------



## Cody Killgore (Sep 6, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Outstanding! I just started dabbling in pen turning myself, my first couple were total failures Mostly cause I assembled them wrong. Your fortunate to have a skilled pen turner to guide you, it will really speed up the learning curve. That is a beautiful pen, what is the kit?



Thanks 
Yes, it is nice having someone tell me anytime I start to do something wrong :dash2:

The pen kit is a Designer Twist with a satin finish. At least, that's what the little baggie said on it.


----------

